# Der "Schicke Pics" Thread Vol. I



## Cruzes (28. April 2009)

hier kann jeder seine selbstgemachten Bilder von und für WoW posten.
egal per hand gemalt oder mit dem pc erstellt, alles darf hier gepsotet werden

_*Natürlich auch,w enn ihr wollt, lustige Warcraft bilder (z.b. Grafikfehler und co) ^^*_

*
hier noch ein paar bilder-upload seiten :*
_
http://www.imageshack.us/
http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload_

Schreibt auch bitte einen kleinen Text zu eurem Bild... z.b. warum ihr das gezeichnet habt... etc

*So ich fange mal an:
*
Ich habe mich mal daran gemacht Sylvanas Windläufer als Hochelfe darzustellen (bissl mit ps cs4 rumgespielt)
Sie ist eifnach mein lieblingscharakter aus Warcraft :3 
Leider noch unvollständig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cr3at1x (28. April 2009)

muß das zwingend was mit wow zutun haben? egal..^^

mit gimp 2 entworfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg cr3at1x


----------



## Cruzes (28. April 2009)

Wär schön aber eigtl egal, hauptsache ihr zeigt was ihr könnt ^^


----------



## Harloww (28. April 2009)

cr3at1x schrieb:


> muß das zwingend was mit wow zutun haben? egal..^^


Sonst würdes es wohl nicht da stehen und in diesem Forum sein, HMMMM?!


Gibt da auch so einen Designthread, schnell zu übersehen. Sind ja nur an die 100 Seiten.


----------



## chinsai (28. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Grafiken, würde auch gern sowas können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cr3at1x (28. April 2009)

harloww dein profilbild macht mir angst xD


----------



## Thevike (28. April 2009)

Meine ganz bescheidene eigene Zusammenfassung meiner bisherigen WoW-Spielzeit aus ästhetischer Sicht ^^.
Mit anderen Worten die schönsten Screenshots die ich bisher gemacht hab!
Darunter unter anderem eine alte Aufnahme von Sylvanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img237.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wows...12509182118.jpg

Alternativ auf Directupload(ich weiß nicht wie lang das bei imageshack hält):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Alte Sylvanas)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (28. April 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> hier kann jeder seine selbstgemachten Bilder von und für WoW posten.
> egal per hand gemalt oder mit dem pc erstellt, alles darf hier gepsotet werden
> 
> _*Natürlich auch,w enn ihr wollt, lustige Warcraft bilder (z.b. Grafikfehler und co) ^^*_



respekt tolles Bild!Möchte auch so eins machen...wie geht das kannste mir da mal vielleicht die Programme sagen oder Link schicken?Wäre total nett^^


----------



## Don_ftw (28. April 2009)

meine persönlichen besten screenshots xD


----------



## Hivez (28. April 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir,wo ich denke das sie gut geworden sind.^^
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dalaran.jpg
http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ankahet.jpg
Mfg Hivez


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (28. April 2009)

DA


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

Anìmo schrieb:


> DA




Is das das Scharlachrote Set?? Sieht echt HAMMA aus


Achja hier nur WoW pics es is im wow forum ^^


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (28. April 2009)

naja...ich habe alle teile ausser den stiefeln, der brust und den gamaschen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da musste ich einfach einen screenshot machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: Die Location ist Tanaris, in dieser kleinen Ruine östlich von Gadgetzan.


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Wie gemein mich mein Firefox behandelt hat!
Naja,ich bleib dabei,dass wir einen Designthread haben,in den ich eineige hier herzlich einlade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (28. April 2009)

mit wow model viewer gebaut...
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6160/dr...fluggestalt.png
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8183/meleeschami.png


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. April 2009)

hehe dudus werden ja immer besser ^^


----------



## assist69 (28. April 2009)

Mein Favorit: Anzeigebild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein 30er schamie mit dem schamiequestbuff


----------



## kingkryzon (28. April 2009)

ich hab so ohne ende screenshot so an die 800^^ und jeder erzählt ne geschichte und zusammen sinds meine wowerlebnisse ^^ da jetz einen rauszukramen puuuh^^
http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5518/wo...21609193020.jpg
meisterstück


----------



## Aylor (28. April 2009)

Also hier mal meine kleine Samllung von Screenshots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schwarfelstiefen im Thronsaal - Alles im Raum auf einmal genuked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frostmorne (glaub so schreibt mans^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sylvana, kennt jeder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man war die Quest geil in Zul'Drak ;p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Blick auf den Brunnen in Dalaran



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brunnhildar, ich als weibliche Vrykul mit dem Titanstahlzerstörer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Testserver, Ich im blauen Abendkleid auf dem Sandkastentieger

Hoffe sie gefallen euch^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (28. April 2009)

die sind von mir ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleiner-chaos (28. April 2009)

Hier mal paar tolle Fotos von mir in Wow!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist in den Sümpfen tolles Stelle zum Chillen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UNFALL man hab mich geärgert das der Char net drauf ist XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toller Affe *hihi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach toll das Bild (hatte einer ein Lag oder sonstwas)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beste zum... Schluss (könnt ja nebenbei mal Rätseln was das ist)

PS:Ich finds super das jemand mal auf solche Idee gekommen ist


----------



## BlizzLord (28. April 2009)

Hier mal 2 von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunWorks (28. April 2009)

Hier mal was von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. April 2009)

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5010/grafikbug.jpg

kleinere Sachen=Würfel wie bei manchen sachen aus wcIII ...hatt ich mal am patchday xD

und noch mein oldschool set ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryk (29. April 2009)

sehr schöne Ingame Fotos hier dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (29. April 2009)

meine Janne, weil sie so süß is, n Banker im verhasstesten Outfit was zu bekommen war..
ältere Avatarspielereien (animierte.gif aus Screenshots) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich da groß sagen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 how i met my king



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der eventboss in kara, war super den als einer der ersten zu legen(ich weiß der war nicht schwer^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 how i met thrall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine der besten questreihen in WoTLk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BRD clearrun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erster naxx + clear-run


----------



## Cypress2308 (29. April 2009)

hier haben wir beschlossen nen kleinen stratholme run zu starten doch als ich durch den eingang von strath ging bin ich plötzlich hier gelandet :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD

und das 6 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedes mal gefallen und neben dem angellehrer gelandet^^


----------



## Raema (29. April 2009)

Ein kleines Bildchen von meinem Paladin =)
im Noblegarden Kleid mit Paladin T1 Schultern. Dem ganzen mit Photoshop ein bisschen bloom gegeben.


----------



## klogmo (29. April 2009)

Haha, Cypress, was ist das denn für ein HUSO Makro? xD


----------



## Santa_Chief (29. April 2009)

ich post ma ein screen von meinem troll sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mount Hyjal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schwarze Ritter oda wars Zorro? o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo in OG unter nem Wasserfall <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Ausflug in den Blackrockdeeps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo in der Schwerbenwelt


----------



## Santa_Chief (29. April 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8587/wo...42909233542.jpg



achja trolle ftw


----------



## Nobol (30. April 2009)

Mein Stolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

@ Nobol
das erste ist richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt gleich bei mir ins PS unter bearbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djoron (30. April 2009)

sind leider nicht selbst gemalt, dazu fehlt mir die kreativität und die fertigkeit, aber sind immerhin eigenhändig durch drücken auf "Druck" aufgenommen worden.
und photographie ist ja auch ne art von kunst ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------


so das sind mal so meine die  sich im laufe der zeit angesammelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobol (30. April 2009)

@ jeff

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeig mir dann bitte das resultat. Ich hab das bild übrigens noch in einer besseren auflösung, falls du wirklich interesse haben solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (30. April 2009)

Pew Pew laser Furbolg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (30. April 2009)

na dann,was altes (tbc zeit)
mit dem modelviewer und cs,sollte sogar in nem passablen desctop format sein

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7bk7-7-jpg.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit;dabei sehe ich gerade das der kontrast auch nichtmehr is wie ich ihn in errinnerung hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder langeweille^^


----------



## JonnyBee (23. Mai 2009)

Mage


----------



## Alohajoe (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quest im Sholazarbecken   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Polarlichter inc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kreative Goldwerbung    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hübsches Feuer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste Halle der Blitze sein     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  epischer Schattenblitzrekord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Paladin in den Blackrocktiefen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein PvP - Twink in ner Eisfalle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein krieger den ich im BG gesehn habe komplett mit Tempel von Ahn´Quiraj und altem Naxxramas equip (noch gar net lang her)

und zu guter letzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Epische Latenz xD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer Schlacht von Alterac hatten wir (mein Bruder und ich) einen Disconnect. Als wir uns wieder eingeloggt haben standen wir zusammen bei Drek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein komischer Tod von einem NPC auf dieser Insel da, hab den Namen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild hab ich Abends gemacht, als ich die Dailys fertig hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Gängen musste ich an Hogwards denken^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mighty Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist aber schon alt^^)

@FunWorks: Das letzte Bild von dir. Genauso eines hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (23. Mai 2009)

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1979/wo...20609184532.jpg


und


http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/222/wow...11808180339.jpg


Finde beide Recht gelungen =)


----------



## Cloymax (23. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7702:WoWScrnS...9_224001.jpg]hmmm... hier ein paar pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7698:WoWScrnS...9_225907.jpg]
[attachment=7699:WoWScrnS...9_225829.jpg]
[attachment=7700:WoWScrnS...9_203415.jpg]
[attachment=7701:WoWScrnS...9_173422.jpg]


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (23. Mai 2009)

Einer meiner schönsten Screens:
[attachment=7703:Sonne.jpg]


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (23. Mai 2009)

So jetzt poste ich auch mal en bissl was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is ne Sig (wie wohl unschwer zu erkennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die hab ich für mich für das Forum meiner Gilde gemacht ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hier ist der Header für die Homepage meiner Gilde ^^ (das Logo auf der Flagge is von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So und hier kommen nun diverse Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, wer hat denn hier ne bombe gelegt Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh bis heute nich wofür dieser kreis gut is .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja wie romantisch xDDDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey der hat ja nur ein E vor mein namen gehängt wollte woll auch meinen namen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich zufällig Zeuge eines Auflaufs von vielen hoch levligen spielern geworden die anscheinend eine Hochzeit gefeiert haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer hat den hier ein Ei versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt nicht zu fassen, ich spare 100 nobelgartenschokoladen auf um mir so en Hasen zu kaufen und dann bekomm ich ihn später 2 mal aus den eiern raus -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bunny-panic in FS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Taure aus Hasensicht sehr gefährlich xDDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein stahl-zwerg der eig ein Taure is lol ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach, schöner sonnenuntergang ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The King of the Undead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars dann hoffe euch haben meine Screenshots gefallen ^^

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## skap (23. Mai 2009)

xXDarkXx_92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das nicht der S3 Stab? Wusste nicht das man den mit lvl 60 tragen konnte aber man lernt ja nie aus .p


----------



## Levtrona (23. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7706:bedarf.jpg]

[attachment=7707:stufe80.jpg]


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Achja hier nur WoW pics es is im wow forum ^^


Ok Cpt. Natürlich Cpt. Wenn du es sagst Cpt.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (23. Mai 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der S3 Stab? Wusste nicht das man den mit lvl 60 tragen konnte aber man lernt ja nie aus .p



Schaust a mei genauer hin , siehst a das man mit lvl 60 meistens noch net 130 k life hat ... *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (23. Mai 2009)

xXDarkXx_92 schrieb:


> So jetzt poste ich auch mal en bissl was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Kreis is die Zielmarkierung für die Dunkelmondjahrmarktkanone

Außer dem E kann ich noch andere Unterschiede feststellen^^

Das ist ein Zwergenkostüm, genau wie bei dem Murlockostüm, der Täuschungskugel und allen anderen gestaltverwandelnden Sachen wird trotzdem noch das Volk angezeigt, egal in was man verwandelt wird


----------



## Nania (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Bilder

http://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=illidannah.jpg]

Ich fands immer gut, wie er da als nachdenklicher Hamlet mit dem Schädel von Guldan in der Hand dasitzt. 


http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zangamarschen.jpg
Zangamarschen, das Bild mochte ich damals auch


----------



## Deathanubis (23. Mai 2009)

@Obi-Lan-Kenobi

Kann mir einer verraten, wo sich der Hogward ähnliche Innenraum befindet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (23. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> @Obi-Lan-Kenobi
> 
> Kann mir einer verraten, wo sich der Hogward ähnliche Innenraum befindet?
> 
> ...



Ich denke das is Kara oder? verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (23. Mai 2009)

zu dem S3 stab usw. das Pic is von nem P-server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da war mein Offizieller acc abgelaufen und ich wollt ma mit en paar kumpels zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Otama schrieb:


> Der Kreis is die Zielmarkierung für die Dunkelmondjahrmarktkanone
> 
> Außer dem E kann ich noch andere Unterschiede feststellen^^
> 
> Das ist ein Zwergenkostüm, genau wie bei dem Murlockostüm, der Täuschungskugel und allen anderen gestaltverwandelnden Sachen wird trotzdem noch das Volk angezeigt, egal in was man verwandelt wird



danke für die aufklärung ^^

oh das mit dem Namen merk ich ja eben erst xDDDD Mein gehirn hat mich verarscht xDDDD (jeder der das nich kapiert sollte sich das mal angucken :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXnchumyeh8

ich beziehe mich auf den Text am anfang ^^)

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Spacedog (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte leider viel mehr und viel schönere , aber hatte n plötzlichen virus und musste formatieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade geschoßen.Hehe


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. Mai 2009)

http://yfrog.com/0xwowscrnshot121808164228j

hab ichb eim durchblättern des screenshot ordners gefudnen^^..


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.imagehorst.com/archiv.php?bild=...me=leoMJNRV.jpg

Das tapfere(?!?) Schneiderlein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Mai 2009)

Nun verliert man auch schon verlorenes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sogar mitten im Bosskampf^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sooo romantisch ^^
-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre ich eine Frau, würde ich den Bug lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

von meinem rogue^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

cr3at1x schrieb:


> harloww dein profilbild macht mir angst xD


dem sein Bild is genial! xD


----------



## hexenshadow (1. Juni 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> hier haben wir beschlossen nen kleinen stratholme run zu starten doch als ich durch den eingang von strath ging bin ich plötzlich hier gelandet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei deinem Bild konnte ich ein Makro feststellen, das mir sehr Kiddy-haft vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (1. Juni 2009)

http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/m2u253bq_jpg.htm

tja...steinkrallengebirge, geht ziemlich steil hinab am "ende der welt". man muss ein bissel klettern.


----------



## Shamanpower (1. Juni 2009)

kleiner-chaos schrieb:


> Hier mal paar tolle Fotos von mir in Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich raten? Nachtelfenmaske bei den Schlotternächten?^^


----------



## Akollos (1. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7806:WoWScrnS...9_162612.jpg]


----------



## Kamar (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



General Vezax Hordefirst auf den Server Todeswache^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob der Pfahl zusammenbricht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (30. Dezember 2009)

16.12.08 17:35 - Erfolg einer wochenlangen Jagd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unheimliche Begegnung als man noch Naxx ging und Tanks nichma 30k HP buffed hatten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch unheimlicherer: einer meiner Banker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Geschenk für die Freundin, man is sich ja auch zu nix zu schade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B2Hell (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chissmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



s3 ( den helm hab ich auch ... sieht aber so toller aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der og mauer mit patch 3.3


----------



## Polxx (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier ma meine deskophintergründe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (30. Dezember 2009)

mein erlegter Zeitverlorener Proto und eine Ally Tröphäe davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und eins, was ich ganz gut fand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (30. Dezember 2009)

http://img148.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot111909174931.jpg/
am ende eines gelungen tages in den sonnenuntergang reiten, ganz wie im wilden westen ^^http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_post_icons/icon10.gif

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot100809000447.jpg/
mein neuer freund und ich ^^http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_post_icons/icon6.gif


----------



## nussy15 (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 auf den ruhestein achten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 erste mal kel tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir auch


----------

